# patterns for purple hat/scarf set and skateboarder hats...



## tikhea (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry it took a while to get back to you all...but I figure this is the best way to address the requests for these patterns.

1.) purple hat and scarf: This is a Lion Brand pattern which is free on their website: Ribbed Scarf and Brimmed hat. Pattern number 743. it was originally created for Lion Brand Chenille Thick & Quick yarn, but that yarn has been discontinued. I also made some adjustments to the pattern, I lenghthened the sides and made the brim thicker, changing color for the brim. Also, the foundation chain and the first row of sc is done in the next size up larger hook! (size P) if you don't do this, because you are working the scarf length wise, the foundation side comes our shorter making a slight bend in the scarf...I didn't like this so using the next large hook and then switching to the N hook took care of this problem nicely.

I added the rosettes to the end of the scarf because I thought it was to plain. the directions are as follows: 

attach yarn to short end of scarf leaving a 10 in tail.
a) Single crochet evenly across the end of the scarf. It doesn't matter how many stitches (I think I did one for each row of the scarf) but remember the number so that you can do the same number to the other side. at end of row chain 1 an turn.
b)2 sc in each sc across, chain 1 and turn
c)2 sc in each sc across, chain 2 and turn
c)2 dc in each sc across, chain 1 and turn
d)2 sc in each dc across, chain 1 and end, weave in tail.

Using the 10 tail you left at the first sc crochet row, using a running stitch evenly spaced between the sc stitches and pull up, gathering the row together and viola you have a rosette made. secure the gathering by taking a few tacking stitches hiding them in the end row and weave in tail cutting off excess as needed. 

2) the skatboarders hat is a pattern from a blog: Chie Crochets (Knits too!). it's titled "a very simple skateboarder beanie" from her blog on Tuesday, November 15, 2005. again, I made some changes in that I either shortened or lenghthened the sides by adding more or less repeated rows when you get to the 88 stitches in the round. the black and grey hats are for men and the purple and raspberry hats are for women, not quite so long. Also on the mens hats at the end, the last row is slip stitched around in the back loop only given it a nice finished edge and on the lady purple/studded hat I finished with a rope stitch, which is also known as the crab stitch.

I had a lot of fun playing around with the patterns and making them my own, so to speak!! both patterns are free so I believe it is okay to give the information here...

I hope this answers all the requests....and thank you everyone for your gracious comments about my work....it is very affirming.....my family has always encouraged me but i thought they were just being nice and I have to thank my husband because he was the one who helped be get up the courage to post the pictures!! I have done a few more since then and will post them too!!


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you - I appreciate your sharing the pattern info and the changes you made. Hopefully my pieces will end up looking as nice as yours!


----------



## tikhea (Aug 11, 2011)

you are so welcome....if you would be willing to share, I would love to see your work too!!! happy crocheting!!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

This is one of the PRETTIEST sets I have ever seen. Hope to see more of your work soon. My grandson is a BIG skateboarder hat person. Think I'll make one of these for him - earn me some points in the grandma column. 

THANKS FOR SHARING!!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I could not find how to get on the website for the skateboarder; help please. Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern info. I absolutely loved the hat and scarf you made and can't wait to try it. Your hubby was right to encourage you to post the pics...glad that he did!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

If the original yarn is discontinued, what yarn did you use or would you suggest. Thank you in advance for your suggestion.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns! :thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

thank u for sharing, very nice of u


----------



## tikhea (Aug 11, 2011)

okay...this is what appears at the bottom of the page I printed out..

http://chiescrochetandknitting.blogspot.com/2005/11/very-simple-skatboarder-beanie.html

hope this helps///


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Put an e to spell skateboarder and the link will work

Thank you.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I really appreciate the pattern, but it seems you've created a monster!!!! I made the hat and scarf, found a basic free pattern for crocheted mittens... and brought them to work to show them off. Two co-workers just HAD to have a hat... one black, one royal. What fun!!! But now, back to the more serious business of making something for my niece who is expecting her first baby in June.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Sharon M - Nice work! I bought some Patons Bohemian yarn which is sort of like a chenille yarn and I have some "hairy' type yarn to use for the brim. Now I just have to get the time to do it. I am still being approached to knit more frilly scarves - I did 103 so far.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Sharon M - Nice work! I bought some Patons Bohemian yarn which is sort of like a chenille yarn and I have some "hairy' type yarn to use for the brim. Now I just have to get the time to do it. I am still being approached to knit more frilly scarves - I did 103 so far.


103!!!!! Oh my!!!! You must have a lot of patience. I must confess to getting a little bored after making the same pattern a few times. 
The "hairy" yarn, or FunFur, looks great when it knitted up but is kind of hard to work with (and even harder to frog if you don't like your results!) I tried to crochet a scarf to go with the blue hat and wasn't happy with it, so am ripping it out to make the knitted keyhole scarf on the label.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

yes 103 - I now have an order for 2 more and have about 15 more balls of sashay yarn to knit up. I am the convenor of a knitting group at a community centre and the only one who will knit these things. We have 3 bazaars a year and I mistakenly bought a ball of sashay yarn in September and had to learn how to knit the scarf just to use it. Someone saw the scarf and wanted it. I sold it to them for $12.00 - should have charged $15 - and then the orders started comming in by the 3's and the 6's and I had to knit at least 12 for each of the next two bazaars and I knit about 20 something for the Xmas bazaar and I still had one big order to do but could only do half for her christmas gift and did the other half last week. Then the last two orders came in. The yarn dissapears off the shelf in the stores so fast it is unbelievable and it doesn't look like the popularity of this scarf is waning any time soon. I was a little "off" it by the end of Christmas and so took a couple of weeks away from them hoping the fad would die off. No Luck. It is not bothering me now and I am getting used to holding on to the stitches on my needle so all is good there. 

Yes, the fur yarn is a little stickey sometimes - or maybe it is my plastic needles. I made a Tube Snood out of some new fur yarn called MOXIE which has some nice brown tone colours. It took 3 whole balls and just a bit off a 4th so the bit that is left over will work quite well with the hat. I think I will mix it with the Bohemian. It is a good colour match. 

It is really nice to be doing something other than frilly scarves. At least I'm not so rushed now. I was knitting 9 - 12 scarves a week 2 hours for each. Good job I'm retired.


----------



## kbisrael (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!It sounds like a beautiful hat and scarf set I haven't done this in a long time I am just getting back into knitting!!!
Karen


----------



## rosie50 (Nov 21, 2012)

is there anybody who has a pattern for the new crazy hats kids wear that has a braided ties hanging below the ears flap I sure would appreciate it cause I can find a pattern down here only the one on thr knitting board?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

rosie50 said:


> is there anybody who has a pattern for the new crazy hats kids wear that has a braided ties hanging below the ears flap I sure would appreciate it cause I can find a pattern down here only the one on thr knitting board?


Knitting daily/Interweave knits has a free pattern. In fact, it's in one of the ebooks on their site. Here's the one that I'm thinking of:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/14008.aspx


----------



## rosie50 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks location Eagle Idaho just what I was looking for.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

rosie50 said:


> Thanks location Eagle Idaho just what I was looking for.


You are certainly welcome!


----------

